# Bringing My Workshop Online



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Repairing Father's Old Power Miter Saw*

My parents have decide to move out of their home and move into an apartment for seniors. This means the removal of 50 years worth of tools and supplies. First item to be repaired and put into use in the shop will be his power miter box. The handle was broken on this unit. Today I received the new handle from Sears and got it installed.










Half of my shop is now filled up with my fathers tools. I hope to weed through them so I can continue the development of my shop. I am within a couple of weeks of finishing the walls and painting them. Next up will be the cabinets.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Repairing Father's Old Power Miter Saw*
> 
> My parents have decide to move out of their home and move into an apartment for seniors. This means the removal of 50 years worth of tools and supplies. First item to be repaired and put into use in the shop will be his power miter box. The handle was broken on this unit. Today I received the new handle from Sears and got it installed.
> 
> ...


*"Half of my shop is now filled up with my fathers tools."*, proudly stated.

Happy to see them being Featured in your new Shop and not featured on e-Bay.

Best Wishes on your Journey to completion of your shop.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Creating Plywood Siding that is No Longer Manufactured*

5 years ago I started installing plywood siding on the inside of my shop. It is pre-primed 15/32" thick with v-grooves every 4" OC. The thought was that this would make a wall to be able to attach many light weight storage fixtures anywhere on the wall, regardless of stud location, as well as provide for a sturdy surface, as things fell or banged against the wall. Every two months or so, I would pick up 4 to 5 sheets from the big box store, then go home and install them over a weekend or two, as time permitted. Well, 19 sheets in, I started traveling internationally, and eventually moved overseas for a 3 year period. Last year when I arrived home, it was time to pick up where I left off. I went to the big box, and could not find my siding. I went to a half dozen other locations with no luck. Based on research, I found that no manufactures in my area made that thickness of siding any more, nor did they have any siding at all with the same v-grooves 4" OC. So here I am, 5 sheets short, with 19 installed. No way I am going to take down 19 sheets and start over, so I came up with a plan, fir out the studs and use the siding that is 11/32" thick.

I purchased 1/4" lattice and planed it down to 1/8" then stapled it to my studs. (After I derusted my surface planer. Reference previous blog here ) Then I used my new TrackSaw Router Adapter to cut 11 v-grooves per sheet down the entire length. After an hour of setup and 3 more ours of routing, I am back to where I need to be. I have yet to hang the siding, but I am extremely happy to get to this point. The remainder of the shop has all the nail holes filled and is ready for paint. Once complete, then I can move to shop cabinet construction!!!

Here I am in the process of grooving my siding:








You can reference my review of the DeWALT TrackSaw Router Adapter here.

Also utilized the router adapter to add a new rabbit along the edge of one sheet, that I cut down to allow the joint to occur over a stud. It performed flawlessly.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Robb (Aug 18, 2007)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Creating Plywood Siding that is No Longer Manufactured*
> 
> 5 years ago I started installing plywood siding on the inside of my shop. It is pre-primed 15/32" thick with v-grooves every 4" OC. The thought was that this would make a wall to be able to attach many light weight storage fixtures anywhere on the wall, regardless of stud location, as well as provide for a sturdy surface, as things fell or banged against the wall. Every two months or so, I would pick up 4 to 5 sheets from the big box store, then go home and install them over a weekend or two, as time permitted. Well, 19 sheets in, I started traveling internationally, and eventually moved overseas for a 3 year period. Last year when I arrived home, it was time to pick up where I left off. I went to the big box, and could not find my siding. I went to a half dozen other locations with no luck. Based on research, I found that no manufactures in my area made that thickness of siding any more, nor did they have any siding at all with the same v-grooves 4" OC. So here I am, 5 sheets short, with 19 installed. No way I am going to take down 19 sheets and start over, so I came up with a plan, fir out the studs and use the siding that is 11/32" thick.
> 
> ...


There's always a solution if you're determined enough, isn't there! Nice work; way to stay on target despite the challenge.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Interior Shop Siding Complete*

Well, after a number of years, including 3 years away from my shop while on assignment in Australia, I have finally finished the wall coverings in my shop. It was not as easy as slapping up the last 4 sheets this weekend, if you read last weeks entry, but it is finally complete:










If work and personal life allows, I will fill the nail holes Thursday evening, finish prep on Friday evening, and try to get started painting on Saturday. If all goes well, I should finally be past this huge milestone a week.

Thanks for reading.

P.S. If you wandering was the little square is right and above the door, it is an access hatch to get to an electrical junction box for a photocell.


----------



## Robb (Aug 18, 2007)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Interior Shop Siding Complete*
> 
> Well, after a number of years, including 3 years away from my shop while on assignment in Australia, I have finally finished the wall coverings in my shop. It was not as easy as slapping up the last 4 sheets this weekend, if you read last weeks entry, but it is finally complete:
> 
> ...


Looks great! I bet you can't wait to get it painted, and work on some other projects. I can't wait for the warm weather to come, and get back out in the shop again.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Let there be Paint*

After a few weeks of prep work and couple of weekends to put on two coats of paint, my shop walls are just about complete. Up next will be touching up the ceiling. I got some grey wall paint on the ceiling due to a little over-spray. After that will be trim time at the top of the walls. I plan to use 1×4 cedar as trim, to match the trim around my doors.










Thanks for reading.
Scott


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Let there be Paint*
> 
> After a few weeks of prep work and couple of weekends to put on two coats of paint, my shop walls are just about complete. Up next will be touching up the ceiling. I got some grey wall paint on the ceiling due to a little over-spray. After that will be trim time at the top of the walls. I plan to use 1×4 cedar as trim, to match the trim around my doors.
> 
> ...


looking good,i'd like to see it also when you get finished.
thanks for sharing…


----------



## ScottKaye (Jan 19, 2013)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Let there be Paint*
> 
> After a few weeks of prep work and couple of weekends to put on two coats of paint, my shop walls are just about complete. Up next will be touching up the ceiling. I got some grey wall paint on the ceiling due to a little over-spray. After that will be trim time at the top of the walls. I plan to use 1×4 cedar as trim, to match the trim around my doors.
> 
> ...


Two things pop out at me. The first is I like the placement of your outlets up above bench height. Two.. you need a racing stripe running around that room to add some contrast. Maybe a black 12" wide stripe at outlet level?

Scott


----------



## sgmdwk (Apr 10, 2013)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Let there be Paint*
> 
> After a few weeks of prep work and couple of weekends to put on two coats of paint, my shop walls are just about complete. Up next will be touching up the ceiling. I got some grey wall paint on the ceiling due to a little over-spray. After that will be trim time at the top of the walls. I plan to use 1×4 cedar as trim, to match the trim around my doors.
> 
> ...


There must be a lot of satisfaction in seeing this come together. Keep posting; it's fun seeing the progress.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Let there be Paint*
> 
> After a few weeks of prep work and couple of weekends to put on two coats of paint, my shop walls are just about complete. Up next will be touching up the ceiling. I got some grey wall paint on the ceiling due to a little over-spray. After that will be trim time at the top of the walls. I plan to use 1×4 cedar as trim, to match the trim around my doors.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for the comments. *Scott*, not so sure about the 12" wide racing stripe. Let me finish my cabinets first, then we will see…. 
Finished touching up my ceiling this afternoon, so next weekend will be trim time. Too bad work keeps getting in the way of me making any progress during the week.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Installing French Cleats*

I installed French Cleats above my workbench today in my workshop. I have a number of minor storage/organization projects that will be mounted on these over the next few weeks. The first project was a cordless drill charging station and then a workshop light support.

Here are the cleats installed:










And here is my workshop light support, which the base plan comes from Wood Magazine's Idea Shop 5:



















Next up is the handy dandy glue/paper towel center.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Installing French Cleats*
> 
> I installed French Cleats above my workbench today in my workshop. I have a number of minor storage/organization projects that will be mounted on these over the next few weeks. The first project was a cordless drill charging station and then a workshop light support.
> 
> ...


looks great scott.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Installing French Cleats*
> 
> I installed French Cleats above my workbench today in my workshop. I have a number of minor storage/organization projects that will be mounted on these over the next few weeks. The first project was a cordless drill charging station and then a workshop light support.
> 
> ...


I'll bet that light is handy….................


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Tunes for the Workshop*

To free up bench top space, I created a couple of platforms for my cleats to hold my speakers:










This is just a cheap set of Creative computer speakers hooked up to my MP3 player.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Tunes for the Workshop*
> 
> To free up bench top space, I created a couple of platforms for my cleats to hold my speakers:
> 
> ...


Hey besides the music our machinery produces, sometimes we need some tunes. Whatever works. Nice idea. Now, Jam On.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Storing my Hardware Components*

I continuing to improve my workshop, removing rust, organizing my tools, and building cabinets and organization fixtures. This weekend I finished up my new hardware cabinet. Last weekend I build the box:









Cut it in half:










Turned the front of the box into doors:









It was when I got to this point in the project, that I discovered that the magnets and magnet cups I purchased were not the same size. I got online and order some smaller magnets to fit the cups I had, and larger cups to fit the magnets I had. Thanks to Rockler for the quick processing of my order and UPS for being efficient. My shipment was delivered Thursday, giving me a productive weekend. Now I have two sets of magnets, in varying sizes. Ready for the next project.

Here is my cabinet with the bin rails installed:









And here is my finished cabinet:


















Now I will be spending the next month or two organizing hardware and labeling bins. This cabinet came from ShopNotes 58.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Storing my Hardware Components*
> 
> I continuing to improve my workshop, removing rust, organizing my tools, and building cabinets and organization fixtures. This weekend I finished up my new hardware cabinet. Last weekend I build the box:
> 
> ...


I have a ton of these bins. I don't use them much because they just get full of dust. Your solution is elegant. Last week i tore apart a multi drawer workbench to make room in the shop. Food for thought here for me. Thnx for posting.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Storing my Hardware Components*
> 
> I continuing to improve my workshop, removing rust, organizing my tools, and building cabinets and organization fixtures. This weekend I finished up my new hardware cabinet. Last weekend I build the box:
> 
> ...


I like that design a lot and you did a nice job on the build.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Storing my Hardware Components*
> 
> I continuing to improve my workshop, removing rust, organizing my tools, and building cabinets and organization fixtures. This weekend I finished up my new hardware cabinet. Last weekend I build the box:
> 
> ...


Nice Cabinet. I like the mini Hardware Department, alot.

Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len


----------



## Brodan (Nov 1, 2014)

scarpenter002 said:


> *Storing my Hardware Components*
> 
> I continuing to improve my workshop, removing rust, organizing my tools, and building cabinets and organization fixtures. This weekend I finished up my new hardware cabinet. Last weekend I build the box:
> 
> ...


Terrific storage, and "dust free " bins


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Getting my Cleaning Tools Up & Out of the Way*

I finally got tired of relocating my dust pans and brush from tool surface to tool surface during each project. I found a corner behind the entry door and made a quick shelf/cabinet to store my dust pans, brush, and brooms.

Here it is hung on the wall and put to use:



















Thanks for reading.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

*New Cabinet Saw???*

Well after saving my money and spending my time researching various cabinet saw models, below is what I purchased yesterday:










Yes, I am disappointed too, but mama likes her air conditioning. The good news is that I did get the makings of a new dust cleaner for my shop:










Thanks for reading.


----------



## CudaDude (Jan 30, 2012)

scarpenter002 said:


> *New Cabinet Saw???*
> 
> Well after saving my money and spending my time researching various cabinet saw models, below is what I purchased yesterday:
> 
> ...


Bummer… But you know as well as I do though, that living in the Houston area, you'll get far more use out of that a/c than you will a table saw. I don't care how much woodworking you do.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

scarpenter002 said:


> *New Cabinet Saw???*
> 
> Well after saving my money and spending my time researching various cabinet saw models, below is what I purchased yesterday:
> 
> ...


Happy Wife, Happy Life.

Throughout the years that exact decision making process has served most of us well. *;-)*

"You're a Good Man Charlie Brown".

Work Safely an have Fun. - Grandpa Len.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Shallow Wall Cabinet/Peg Board 1*

I started my next shop storage project last week. It is a shallow wall cabinet with pegboard as the back, as well as sliding doors that also have pegboard panels. Here is the cabinet with the face frame being glued on:










Here it is after hanging it:


















The plan for this cabinet is from ShopNotes issue No. 77.

Next week I will build the sliding doors and starting filling it up with various tools and supplies.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

*More Organizing - Never Too Many Clamps*

I am continuing to organize my shop, adding cabinets and other tool hangers. This week I have added various tool holders to the my recent cabinet. (Documented here



















As a woodworker can never have too many clamps, then it calls for LOTS of clamp holders. Below is another clamp rack I built this week to hold most of my bar clamps:










Thanks for reading.


----------



## wildbuck (Aug 17, 2014)

scarpenter002 said:


> *More Organizing - Never Too Many Clamps*
> 
> I am continuing to organize my shop, adding cabinets and other tool hangers. This week I have added various tool holders to the my recent cabinet. (Documented here
> 
> ...


That's a nice clamp rack, much nicer look then the one's you can buy. I can tell you enjoy organization as I do, with that your right it does create more space for more tools.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

scarpenter002 said:


> *More Organizing - Never Too Many Clamps*
> 
> I am continuing to organize my shop, adding cabinets and other tool hangers. This week I have added various tool holders to the my recent cabinet. (Documented here
> 
> ...


Thanks Buck. Yes, it can be fun to organize, especially when you build the organizers.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Boom Arm for my Dust Cart*

I am currently working on a major project, building custom cabinets for my home office. As I continue to use my tracksaw and orbital sander, I find myself constantly battling both the vacuum hose and electric cord. On Saturday afternoon I quickly built the boom arm below to help me overcome this issue:










Thank you to Woofdrool for the inspiration. Here is the link to his project:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/116169

Thanks for reading.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

*New Grizzly G1023RLX - 10" 3 HP 240V Cabinet Left-Tilting Table Saw*

Santa Claus did not disappoint this year. Picked up my new saw from the freight terminal Friday morning and have been assembling it off and on over the last 30 hours, as time permitted. Here is a taste of the fun:


























And here you go, almost fully assembled:










Thanks for looking. I look forward to writing a review once I have more time to test her out.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

scarpenter002 said:


> *New Grizzly G1023RLX - 10" 3 HP 240V Cabinet Left-Tilting Table Saw*
> 
> Santa Claus did not disappoint this year. Picked up my new saw from the freight terminal Friday morning and have been assembling it off and on over the last 30 hours, as time permitted. Here is a taste of the fun:
> 
> ...


Now that's one nice toy!!!
Can you say Heavy Duty!!!


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

scarpenter002 said:


> *New Grizzly G1023RLX - 10" 3 HP 240V Cabinet Left-Tilting Table Saw*
> 
> Santa Claus did not disappoint this year. Picked up my new saw from the freight terminal Friday morning and have been assembling it off and on over the last 30 hours, as time permitted. Here is a taste of the fun:
> 
> ...


Good for you! I have the same saw, but under a Shop Fox color and plate, oh, and it's 15 years old. I love the saw, the tool I use the most and count on the most.

Enjoy and Merry Christmas


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

scarpenter002 said:


> *New Grizzly G1023RLX - 10" 3 HP 240V Cabinet Left-Tilting Table Saw*
> 
> Santa Claus did not disappoint this year. Picked up my new saw from the freight terminal Friday morning and have been assembling it off and on over the last 30 hours, as time permitted. Here is a taste of the fun:
> 
> ...


It's always exciting to get a new tool Scott, especially one as nice and important as this one. I hope this makes your 2018 a great woodworking year.

Merry Christmas


----------

